# Anderson Silva vs. Yushin Okami agree to meet at August's "UFC: Rio"



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> MMA Junkie has confirmed that UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva and Yushin Okami have each verbally agreed to meet in August at "UFC: Rio," the UFC's first event in Brazil since 1998.
> 
> UFC president Dana White first revealed the booking to USA Today, and MMAjunkie.com subsequently confirmed that both parties are committed to the fight, though bout agreements have not yet been distributed.


SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!

I've been waiting for this announcement since .....forever. 

I've been a supporter of Okami's case for a while now.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Cool, but i'm gonna call it right away: Anderson Silva tko round 1.

As always I will fully enjoy watching the Spider fight. Anderson is the man. I think Okami is a logical choice, I just don't think he is going to be able to stand up with Anderson, and I am skeptical he can hold him down (although I can see Okami getting a nice toss in there).

Okami is a cool dude though and fully deserves it.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Anderson Silva in Rio? Anderson's only criticism since he got the belt was his lack of motivation. Well talk about motivation. He's going to look like a demon set loose upon the earth. I feel sorry for Okami.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Spider via T/KO .


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> Anderson Silva in Rio? Anderson's only criticism since he got the belt was his lack of motivation. Well talk about motivation. He's going to look like a demon set loose upon the earth. I feel sorry for Okami.


I'd have totally the thought of Silva dominating Okami in a big way and winning by KO or sub (what ever he choses), but the event being in Rio puts that little glimpse of doubt into my mind whether he could push it too far in trying to impress the fans by some special crazy stuff (as it's quite hard to top the fashion of his earlier wins), losing his concentration for a split second and getting caught by some lucky shot of Okami.

I like the image of Silva looking like a demon set loose upon the earth though


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm ... it's a little odd, you'd think they'd wait 'til after the GSP v Shields fight to provide closure to Silva's next opponent - because I know a lot of fans would've been wanting to see GSP's next fight assuming that if he wins he gets Silva (even if it wasn't the UFC's plan). Oh well, Dana/J.Silva seem to be on another wavelength ...


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

The timing makes sense.

Anderson fights Okami in August; gives GSP added time to put on weight for a New Year Eve's Superfight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

No disrespect to Anderson and his fans but I really want Okami to win!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man- I'm stoked to see this fight finally happening. Okami deserves it and this a rematch that needs to happen. Silva will be motivated to avenge the "loss" but I think Okami has a better chance than most people will give him.

Totally pumped this will finally happen. :thumb02:​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> No disrespect to Anderson and his fans but I really want Okami to win!


You're one of those guys who do things out of spite. So...Okami wins then what? You get bragging rights that a relative unknown wins against probably the GOAT. Tell me you want GSP or JBJ to win against Anderson and I'll respect that. Does Okami have a chance, sure he does. But Okami will make the most BORING champion ever to grace the Octagon. He has a streaky record. He was losing his first bout against A. Silva to boot. So you're just saying it just to say it without having any credible analysis behind it. No I'm not but hurt. How or why would Okami win. Break it down. Wrestling? Grappling?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> You're one of those guys who do things out of spite. So...Okami wins then what? You get bragging rights that a relative unknown wins against probably the GOAT. Tell me you want GSP or JBJ to win against Anderson and I'll respect that. Does Okami have a chance, sure he does. But Okami will make the most BORING champion ever to grace the Octagon. He has a streaky record. He was losing his first bout against A. Silva to boot. So you're just saying it just to say it without having any credible analysis behind it. No I'm not but hurt. How or why would Okami win. Break it down. Wrestling? Grappling?


Relax tiger.

_Wanting_ Okami to win is a lot different than saying _he is_ going to win.

I think Silva will win this fight hands down. I would like to see Okami win though. So sue me.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> You're one of those guys who do things out of spite. So...Okami wins then what? You get bragging rights that a relative unknown wins against probably the GOAT. Tell me you want GSP or JBJ to win against Anderson and I'll respect that. Does Okami have a chance, sure he does. But Okami will make the most BORING champion ever to grace the Octagon. He has a streaky record. He was losing his first bout against A. Silva to boot. So you're just saying it just to say it without having any credible analysis behind it. No I'm not but hurt. How or why would Okami win. Break it down. Wrestling? Grappling?


I didn't say he was going to win I just said I wanted him to win! Subtle difference if you think about it. 

Also, If you ever had read any of my posts concerning Okami you would know I've always been a fan! Now to answer your question do I think he is going to win, no I don't think he will! Most likely Anderson will ******* destroy him. So does that mean I'm suppose to cheer against him then? I'm I suppose to stop being a fan?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

That wan't a prediction. He just said he WANTS Okami to win.

I don't see Yushin taking it. 5 rounds is a long time to not get knocked out or submitted and the only way Okami is winning this fight is by Wrestle-decision.

Anderson by off the cage, flying spinning switch knee Rio combo super fantastic.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Relax tiger.
> 
> _Wanting_ Okami to win is a lot different than saying _he is_ going to win.
> 
> I think Silva will win this fight hands down. I would like to see Okami win though. So sue me.





Bonnar426 said:


> I didn't say he was going to win I just said I wanted him to win! Subtle difference if you think about it.
> 
> Also, If you ever had read any of my posts concerning Okami you would know I've always been a fan! Now to answer your question do I think he is going to win, no I don't think he will! Most likely Anderson will ******* destroy him. So does that mean I'm suppose to cheer against him then? I'm I suppose to stop being a fan?


Ok...ok...I over reacted. I just hate seeing boring fighters win especially ones who "win" by DQ. 

But I agree it may not be easy. Okami is very crafty and will probably fall backwards when he's in trouble knowing Silva doesn't want to engage on the ground. Then we'll have a repeat of Demian/Thales fight. As much I'd like to see Silva destroy em I think we might see glimpses of the Chael fight where Okami gains top control scoring points. Probably 3-2 UD for Silva, but hoping for a vicious, vicious TKO victory for em.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I will be pulling hard for Okami and yes his chances aren't great but I do think he has a decent chance if he can get Silva down quickly and often. Stand-up he can't win but if he can take Silva down he has a much better chance to win because his sub defense is excellent and won't be like Sonnen and fall into in a sub.

Will he win? Probably not but I'll bet the odds in this fight and take Thunder to pull the upset by being able to take Anderson down, control the action there and defend the sub attempts.

If Silva stays on his feet it's over and probably quickly.​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Anderson is a beast and this will be a true demolition.

He's going to have plenty of motivation with fighting in Rio and avenging his "loss" against Yushin. 

Andy has never been known to choke when the spotlight is on him so i don't think it'll happen in this fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Does Okami even have a chance the fact that it is in Brazil is bad enough for him going to be some fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Also something that isn't often said is that Anderson's kryptonite has always been Japanese fighters..

That being said, there's no two ways about it - he's gonna spiderfuck the thunderboy.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome, Okami definitely deserves this by now. With that said, I hope to see Silva maul the poor guy. 

I like Okami but he's not my favorite fighter to watch and I don't see him bringing a whole lot to the table that will challenge Silva. I know better than to count anyone out but I also have learned my lesson many times about betting against the Spider.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

lol at all the ppl thinkin anderson is goin to make short work of okami.We are talking about a conservative fighter (in okami) that doesnt go into bouts with the intention of fighting.Hes always been content to just do enough point scoring under the unified rules to win fights..I could see this goin the way of griffin/rampage only worse..Okami has wrestling, is a strong fuker & has better cardio than sonnen.He can win this fight just by TDs and resting in silva's guard


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yes i really wanted this booked instead of gsp, i see silva getting a round 3 KO


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it possible for me to be less excited about this fight than JBJ vs. Evans?

Merge Strikeforce and UFC already.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is going to be a sick card in Rio I can see it already, Anderson Silva, Shogun is said to be fighting around August so I bet they try to put him on the card, what are the other rumoured fights for this?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I could see this one going like Sonnen/Silva, but I doubt Okami would get lazy and subbed. On the other hand Silva might come out and knock Okami out cold within the first minute.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

finally another real challenge to Silva. Okami has good wrestling and good survival capabilities on the feet.

Still, Anderson will probably take this, but Okami will force him to bring it. And if Okami is the one to finally pull off the miracle, I wouldn't be too upset. He deserves his chance, and it's a better chance than most.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> finally another real challenge to Silva. Okami has good wrestling and good survival capabilities on the feet.
> 
> Still, Anderson will probably take this, but Okami will force him to bring it. And if Okami is the one to finally pull off the miracle, I wouldn't be too upset. He deserves his chance, and it's a better chance than most.


Agreed.

Okami may not be the most exciting fighter out there, but he is WORLD CLASS - no doubt.

And now that he's training with Team Quest - and Sonnen - his wrestling has become so much better.
I believe he will take a page out of Sonnen's "how to shut down Silva" book. The difference being: Okami has 10 times better BJJ than Sonnen.

It's gonna be interesting.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm one of the biggest silva homers on here. i have him murdering okami in brazil. But in the back of my mind every time silva fights, he is on barrow time. Silva is the greatest ever but he will lose eventually. Its still shocking how the dude is 36 (today) and is at the top of his game.War silva.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I'm one of the biggest silva homers on here. i have him murdering okami in brazil. But in the back of my mind every time silva fights, he is on barrow time. Silva is the greatest ever but he will lose eventually. Its still shocking how the dude is 36 (today) and is at the top of his game.War silva.


yushin will get pulverised it would have been better if sonnen vsed silva in brazil the roar for silva and boos for sonnen would be deafening lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Its still shocking how the dude is 36 (today) and is at the top of his game.War silva.


What's really shocking is a 48 year old Randy Couture fighting a guy who was the division champ less than 12 months ago. 
That's shocking! 

Silva can go on 3-4 more years. Easily.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> What's really shocking is a 48 year old Randy Couture fighting a guy who was the division champ less than 12 months ago.
> That's shocking!
> 
> Silva can go on 3-4 more years. Easily.


that is not shocking, that is a slap in the face to randy. it is impressive as hell for him to be fighting but the ass kicking machida gonna give him make u wonder y the ufc would put him in there with machida.

As for the silva fight i kinda feel bad for okami, last time we seen silva motivated he killed forrest. This time he is fighting at home and gets a chance to avenge his last lost.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You're one of those guys who do things out of spite. So...Okami wins then what? You get bragging rights that a relative unknown wins against probably the GOAT. Tell me you want GSP or JBJ to win against Anderson and I'll respect that. Does Okami have a chance, sure he does. But Okami will make the most BORING champion ever to grace the Octagon. He has a streaky record. He was losing his first bout against A. Silva to boot. So you're just saying it just to say it without having any credible analysis behind it. No I'm not but hurt. How or why would Okami win. Break it down. Wrestling? Grappling?


I would rather Silva win, I certainly wouldn't want a great champion to lose his title to anything less than another great of the sport.

I can however understand why someone would want him to lose, often people naturally cheer for the under dog and it would be a huge upset if the title were to change hands.

I guess it could/would do a lot for the sports or should I say the UFC's global appeal to have a Japanese champion (maybe even more so at this current hard time for Japan).

Personally I am a fan of Silva, but I can understand why people who are not would cheer the under dog and I certainly wouldn't criticise someone for it.

Anderson's legacy is cemented beyond any reasonable doubt, at this stage a loss would effect him no more than Ali losing to Holmes...my own concern would be the impact it has on future potential super fights (it could even make the likes of GSP and JOnes more interested in taking on Anderson?)

Personally I think the UFC wants to milk GSP's appeal in Canada by selling out massive shows he headlines there without the need of putting him in a super fight, I don't think we will see GSP vs Silva any time soon.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Nooooo, really don't want to see this fight just because of how boring it could really be.

If you asked me to describe Okami in one word, it would be; BORING

BORING, BORING, BORING, BORING. God, I can't stand the way this dude fights.

He's a strong grappler, but his wrestling is not even in the same leagues as Sonnen.

I hate him for taking that DQ win against Anderson as well, that was so weak.

He's far too tentative also, tentative fighters do not fare well against Anderson.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I like Yushin a lot and I think he can and most likely will defeat Silva similar to how Chael almsot did it. You don't have to be Chael in order to do that and Yushin is known for his amazing top control and submission defense. Even in the standup game Okami takes almost no risks whatsoever.

Stylistically maybe even the worst matchup for Anderson in the MW devision right now below GSP probably.

Okami via UD in a very hard fought battle similiar to the Chael fight with little less excitement.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> You're one of those guys who do things out of spite. So...Okami wins then what? You get bragging rights that a relative unknown wins against probably the GOAT. Tell me you want GSP or JBJ to win against Anderson and I'll respect that. Does Okami have a chance, sure he does. But Okami will make the most BORING champion ever to grace the Octagon. He has a streaky record. He was losing his first bout against A. Silva to boot. So you're just saying it just to say it without having any credible analysis behind it. No I'm not but hurt. How or why would Okami win. Break it down. Wrestling? Grappling?


This post is just WRONG! On all levels... :boo01:

A fighter can't be champion *because he is boring*?!
Is there a law...a rule that some of us don't know about?! :confused02:

I've noticed you wrote better posts after this one as a response to other people's posts...but this one was just :confused03:

No disrespect here!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

look at this scenario for silva to commit murder, he loses a controversial dq to okami and now has a chance to avenge it, and he has to do it in style in front of a hungry brazil crowd that has never tasted dana white owned ufc fighting and he wants to show up all the brazillians who fought before him. okami is no sonnen, sonnen ragdolled okami lets not forget and silva will KO him in the 1st 3 rounds, maybe first 3 minutes.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Finally , anyways im going with the underdog an people will be surprised by how strong Yusin is.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Nooooo, really don't want to see this fight just because of how boring it could really be.
> 
> If you asked me to describe Okami in one word, it would be; BORING
> 
> ...


I dont understand how you can hate Yushin for winning by DQ when Anderson rocked him with an illegal move and went ape shit. 

He isnt boring he is a thinking mans fighter.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You're one of those guys who do things out of spite. So...Okami wins then what? You get bragging rights that a relative unknown wins against probably the GOAT. Tell me you want GSP or JBJ to win against Anderson and I'll respect that. Does Okami have a chance, sure he does. But Okami will make the most BORING champion ever to grace the Octagon. He has a streaky record. He was losing his first bout against A. Silva to boot. So you're just saying it just to say it without having any credible analysis behind it. No I'm not but hurt. How or why would Okami win. Break it down. Wrestling? Grappling?



I want Okami to win because i dont find him boring and i like him more. I feel as though he has been shafted for a long time and id like to see him win the strap as a reward for his hard work plus i think he has improved in leaps and bounds in striking and grappling since i have first seen him.

I predict a slow paced fight with extremely close rounds edged by Okami simply because of a grappling advantage which scores a takedown or allows him to hold Silva against the cage.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Yushin has nothing to offer on the feet against silva, his wrestling will prove to be the only thing that will trouble the spider. I've tried to embed the video from their first fight but my internets skills are no bueno today I suppose.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> I dont understand how you can hate Yushin for winning by DQ when Anderson rocked him with an illegal move and went ape shit.
> 
> He isnt boring he is a thinking mans fighter.


Been wanting to say this for a while to you;

*SHUT THE **** UP*


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Been wanting to say this for a while to you;
> 
> *SHUT THE **** UP*


Is that really necessary on forum which discussion is involved ? you said something dumb i needed to call you out on it dont post if you dont like it :sarcastic12:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sonnen ragdolled okami...


Agreed.
Sonnen ragdolled Okami - *for 15 minutes*!

But..............do you know who else was ragdolled by Sonnen *for 15 minutes*?!?!?!?! 

For the record: i think Silva is the favorite here, because Okami doesn't have Sonnen's wrestling skills. But he has improved his wrestling A LOT since losing to Sonnen and starting training with him at Team Quest.

It could be interesting.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Is that really necessary on forum which discussion is involved ? you said something dumb i needed to call you out on it dont post if you dont like it :sarcastic12:


You constantly troll this forum, looking to get into stupid arguments.

Okami took the easy way out. Almost all fighters, even after being hit by an illegal move and getting rocked CARRY ON FIGHTING. Is it so hard for you to understand why people dislike Okami for that? 

Why ask such a stupid question? And triple posting, **** you're annoying.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You constantly troll this forum, looking to get into stupid arguments.
> 
> Okami took the easy way out. Almost all fighters, even after being hit by an illegal move and getting rocked CARRY ON FIGHTING. Is it so hard for you to understand why people dislike Okami for that?
> 
> Why ask such a stupid question? And triple posting, **** you're annoying.


I think the word TROLL is thrown way to much when people like yourself get annoyed that everyone doesnt agree with you. 

Okami took the easy way out LMAO so its fault that Silva Illegally kicked him ? he was dazed and thats the end of it.

You call me out for defending Bisping well you're doing the same when you defend Silva using the UP KICK.

Its not a stupid question im asking how can you blame a guy who didnt anything illegal and side with the guy who did ?

You have a very immature attitude.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> I think the word TROLL is thrown way to much when people like yourself get annoyed that everyone doesnt agree with you.
> 
> Okami took the easy way out LMAO so its fault that Silva Illegally kicked him ? he was dazed and thats the end of it.
> 
> ...


You're a ******* moron. I can't stand Anderson Silva as a person, I think he's one of the most fake-humble, arrogant fighters out there.

I'm simply pointing out how a lot of people could have seen Okami as kind of bitching out of the fight.

Plenty of fighters get caught and hurt by illegal moves, how many of them decide to end the fight and take the DQ win?!!

I called you out for the irony of being Bisping's number one fan and being Nick Diaz' number one hater, when the two share similar levels of unprofessionalism in the sport.

"Okami isn't boring, he's a thinking mans fighter". Best quote I've read in some time.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You're a ******* moron. I can't stand Anderson Silva as a person, I think he's one of the most fake-humble, arrogant fighters out there.
> 
> I'm simply pointing out how a lot of people could have seen Okami as kind of bitching out of the fight.
> 
> ...


There is nothing bitching out about being hit in the face by a kick and not continuing. Fighters get hit with illegal moves and continue and some go one to lose so in reality they are quite stupid for doing so. 

And im calling you out for how stupid it is to even compare Bisping to Diaz , and you laugh at my posts you claimed they had similar persona's :sarcastic12:


Okami is a thinking mans fighter he wins and out smarts the opponent , you're just one of these guys who gets a hard for striking and grappling is just a cowards way out in your eyes hence why you made such an uproar about Diaz Vs Daley when in reality they both have no future at WW because the 1st wrestler in sight will beat them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Agreed.
> Sonnen ragdolled Okami - *for 15 minutes*!
> 
> But..............do you know who else was ragdolled by Sonnen *for 15 minutes*?!?!?!?!
> ...


okami defiantely stands a chance im just saying yushin is no ragdolling wrestler GNP specialist like sonnen so it wont be like sonnen-silva, silva will intimidate yushin getting close for the takedown as well i think


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> There is nothing bitching out about being hit in the face by a kick and not continuing. Fighters get hit with illegal moves and continue and some go one to lose so in reality they are quite stupid for doing so.
> 
> And im calling you out for how stupid it is to even compare Bisping to Diaz , and you laugh at my posts you claimed they had similar persona's :sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


Yes, because Nick Diaz isn't a grappler. BJ Penn isn't a grappler....

You and your mental gymnastics. 

Your ego is so out of whack that it will do whatever it can to protect itself. And people with a messed up ego can do these mental gymnastics to convince themselves they're awesome when really, they're just douchebags!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You and your mental gymnastics.
> 
> Your ego is so out of whack that it will do whatever it can to protect itself. And people with a messed up ego can do these mental gymnastics to convince themselves they're awesome when really, they're just douchebags!



My Ego is out of whack when you insulted when i didnt use any aggressive language in my post and now you're acting like a victim and im the idiot ? i dont think im awesome nor do i pretend to , on the other hand i honestly can say you have a problem with discussion , ive seen lots of times on this board when someone disagree's with you your posts become aggressive. 

This is the last i will say on the matter since i want to get back to discussing MMA with people who care and use LOGIC.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm surprised so many think Silva is going to just walk through Okami. How can you watch the Sonnen-Silva fight and not think that Okami at least has a reasonable chance? I still think Silva will win but it could hardly be shocking if Okami used his wrestling to control Silva enough to win a decision.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *okami defiantely stands a chance* im just saying yushin is no ragdolling wrestler GNP specialist like sonnen so it wont be like sonnen-silva, silva will intimidate yushin getting close for the takedown as well i think


The bolded part!
Plus...like i've said: Okami isn't the wrestler Sonnen is, but he has the tools to do the same thing Sonnen did.
And he has much better jits.

Remains to be seen how the fight will go.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> The bolded part!
> Plus...like i've said: Okami isn't the wrestler Sonnen is, but he has the tools to do the same thing Sonnen did.
> And he has much better jits.
> 
> Remains to be seen how the fight will go.


3 word limba........ RABID BRAZILLIAN FANS!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> My Ego is out of whack when you insulted when i didnt use any aggressive language in my post and now you're acting like a victim and im the idiot ? i dont think im awesome nor do i pretend to , on the other hand i honestly can say you have a problem with discussion , ive seen lots of times on this board when someone disagree's with you your posts become aggressive.
> 
> This is the last i will say on the matter since i want to get back to discussing MMA with people who care and use LOGIC.


lol, passive aggression.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

K...think my statement was the most quoted one on this thread...lolz. My frustration comes from really the style of fight Okami implements and probably more importantly the DQ win he took. Most people fight on. 

Anderson is lighting him up on the feet and even when he gets taken down threatening a triangle. He kicks him off, then he lands the upkick. 

Anderson Silva vs Yushin Okami fight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StYulH-yKsk

I think Anderson is gonna have a lot of pent up anger.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> I'm *surprised *so many think Silva is going to just walk through Okami. How can you watch the Sonnen-Silva fight and not think that Okami at least has a reasonable chance? I still think Silva will win but it could hardly be *shocking *if Okami used his wrestling to control Silva enough to win a decision.


Probably because

a) We've watched every other Silva fight where he destroys his opponents.
b) We've watched Silva fight Okami where he destroyed him until Okami FINALLY got a take-down and then the fight ended abruptly due to an illegal upkick.
c) Okami isn't Sonnen. (He lost to Sonnen)
d) Sonnen failed his pre-fight drug test vs Silva.
e) Silva reportedly had a rib injury going in to his fight with Sonnen and to everyone with an objective eye did not look like himself going in to that fight.
f) Silva STILL beat Sonnen.
g) It's going to be in freaking Brazil.


Uh, so yea...if Okami wins, it will be goddamn f***ing SHOCKING and SURPRISING.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Silva by TKO. Okami deserves his shot, there's no doubt about that. It's just that he's not in the same league as Anderson.


----------



## Wandys New Nose (Nov 10, 2010)

This is MMA so it is unrealistic to say Okami has no chance. I am pleased UFC and Silva got this match sorted. Silva needs to avenge the loss and Okami deserves his shot big time. Okami can wrestle but not to Sonnen level so on the feet Okami goes down, on the ground Silva has enough to get back up or submit him. If Silva lost by anything in this fight it would be a big upset ... but Okami is game so you never know!

Silva is simply a beast. I thought Belfort would pose mega problems but then he got KO'd back to the future. I thought i saw the doc appear when that push kick hit him ... GREAT SCOTT!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

finally, another very solid win for AS' legacy and now ppl can stop bitching he hasnt cleaned out the MW division and saying he was scared to fight okami

onto the fight though...i think AS will win no doubt, simply because i just cant see him losing since the second rich fight, ive always bet huge money on him knowing ill always win:thumbsup:...and ill do the same with this fight

BUT im not gonna say okami doesnt have a chance, i think he can put up a very tough fight, sure silva treated okami like a bitch in their 1st fight, but okami is probably a much better wrestler by now, so im expecting he will be able to take AS down easier, and hes a big boy now...though if silva can triangle sonnen i think he can do it to okami in the later rounds also

standing okami poses no threat and is way too patient, thats going to be a problem in this fight for him, patience...that calm that okami has and time he takes to set things up is the time AS will use to measure him up and go in for the kill, or counter for the kill lol....sure he can train with sonnen and have a similar gameplan but i know he wont fight just like sonnen did, he cant simply revamp his whole fighter mentality for 25 minutes, he wont keep exploding on AS every second to take him down...i just dont see it

also AS was hurt during the sonnen fight, im not going to say he can stuff okamis TDs, but i know he can actually sprawl and have a very active guard, i do think his injury made his performance worse against sonnen and made sonnen look better, AS doesnt have 0 TDD and any1 whos watched his old fights will know this, he does get taken down, but its not as easy as it was in the sonnen fight when he actually wants to keep the fight standing

so i expect a better silva than the sonnen fight, and a worse sonnen in okami...i really dont see how okami could win, he can only win by UD and ive said it before and ill say it again, no1 will be able to take AS to decision, you better know how to finish if you want to beat him, trying to beat the clock in a 25 minute fight is a terrible strategy when AS can end the fight in any second

but it will be a tough fight, it will probably go to the 3rd and 4th round...i wont say 1st round KO because last time i said that was when sonnen was going to face him and damn i really dont want to doubt a fighter that much again lol


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think outside of a landing something lucky on the feet, Okami has a 1/100 shot at winning this. He's a solid fighter for sure, but you look at his fights and he's consistently beat guys in the middle of the division, but when he's faced the top challengers he's always struggled. That first fight is how I expect this one to go except without the DQ.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like it's official:



> No. 1 middleweight contender Yushin "Thunder" Okami finally has his rematch and title shot scheduled in the Ultimate Fighting Championship.
> 
> Okami will face 185-pound champion Anderson "The Spider" Silva on Aug. 27 in Rio de Janeiro, UFC President Dana White told USA TODAY, confirming earlier rumors. Okami has been waiting for a title fight since earning the top contender spot in November with a decision win against Nate "The Great" Marquardt.





limba said:


> 03-25-2011, 04:04 PM
> 
> My prediction: He will fight Okami at UFC RIO!
> You heard it here first!



I'm f**kin' good...what can i say?! :thumb03: _ ... (and humble too)_


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

limba said:


> I'm f**kin' good...what can i say?! :thumb03: _ ... (and humble too)_


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Hmm ... it's a little odd, you'd think they'd wait 'til after the GSP v Shields fight to provide closure to Silva's next opponent - because I know a lot of fans would've been wanting to see GSP's next fight assuming that if he wins he gets Silva (even if it wasn't the UFC's plan). Oh well, Dana/J.Silva seem to be on another wavelength ...


Not meaning to sound argumentative... just food for thought...
Put yourself in Dana/J.Silva's shoes... are you sure you want GSP vs Anderson to happen?...because face it, somebody's gonna lose and their image will get tarnished. (Personally I think Silva is just waaay to big for GSP and would win this fight handily, but that's a side bar).... so you better make sure the timing is perfect for this fight IF you want to make it happen.
Perhaps when this happens:
Silva calls you up and says "Hey Dana...it's been cool and all...but this is gonna be my last fight. I'm retiring after this to relax and coach."
Dana: "no f*%king way. ...f%*k....... Hey Joe!!....call GSP!!..... and call JBJ too!!..
...... *blink.....blink*... oh fu%k...... call Fedor."

.....and the world gets the fight that should have happened two years ago.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

I see this as a fight to keep Silva occupied while GSP steadily puts on some weight, rather than rushing, ready for his move up. No use in leaving Silva hanging around.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry to offend anyone but...

Booorrrrrrrrrrinnnnnnggggggg.

Okami doesn't stand a chance. Silva doesn't have a lot of time left, do something epic with it UFC.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

limba said:


> Agreed.
> Sonnen ragdolled Okami - *for 15 minutes*!
> 
> But..............do you know who else was ragdolled by Sonnen *for 15 minutes*?!?!?!?!
> ...


Didn't Okami train with Sonnen when he was about to face Marquardt? I bring it up because I wonder if he'll train with him again for this fight!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually think Okami has improved more since there first fight.

Taking Anderson but Okami can make it interesting with his wrestling.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know who's going to win but I'm betting on a 48-47 decision. Silva's cardio has looked like crap in his last few fights and Okami is a young huge guy who I think will suck the energy out of Anderson after the first round.

I think it will be a very exciting fight.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

This is the fight I've wanted to see for years. It has a great storyline, with Okami winning like three times what should have been a #1 contenders match. His training with Chael Sonnen should be a great lead into the inevitable Silva-Sonnen rematch, as Chael has repeatedly said "no 185lber is going to beat Okami." And to top it all fof we have the whole "Silva's last loss" thing which clearly trumps the other reasons for why this fight should be awesome. That being said, Okami's going down and he's going down hard. Silva by TKO/KO in rd. 1 or 2.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Didn't Okami train with Sonnen when he was about to face Marquardt? I bring it up because I wonder if he'll train with him again for this fight!


I think he is still training at Team Quest.

At least that's what wikipedia has it...:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I think he is still training at Team Quest.
> 
> At least that's what wikipedia has it...:confused02:


no he hasnt trained with them for a long long time he trains back in japan now he said it after 126


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

i pick anderson by tko he cant lose in brazil


----------



## Bobbyscroggs5 (Aug 31, 2011)

Okami deserved the shot!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

is that you bobby cooper? lol


----------

